# Heard a doozy today...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Drew stopped by his buddies house after work. He was telling him to save his duck carcasses for us, his friend asked why, Drew told him about our PMR diet for the dogs.

His friend says "oh I'll never give Roxy (his APBT) raw meat because I don't want her to ever taste blood, since she's a pitbull"

EL To the Oh to the eL!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't you know pit bulls should only be fed a vegetarian diet so as to not snap on their owners, lock their jaws and go on a bloody killing rampage?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Didn't you know pit bulls should only be fed a vegetarian diet so as to not snap on their owners, lock their jaws and go on a bloody killing rampage?


No I didn't know such a thing! Looks like Gunner will be getting chicken feed now :tongue: haha lmao


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

That's actually a really common myth about raw feeding, they taste blood and just go on a killing rampage, never heard it apply specifically to pit bulls though, sounds like the owners wary of his own dog. A lot of people also think if a dog tastes human flesh it'll start killing. We had a woman die and lie there for a few weeks, the pets started eating her. My friend figured they had to be put down because they had "tasted human flesh". Believe me, they know he difference between a living human they have to hunt down and a dead one rotting on the floor while they are starving to death.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess I need to feed Rocky and Shade carrots only from now on (you know those Chow's and Rottie's will turn on you anyway). Come to think of it, Rocky did lick me with a little bit of extra enthusiasm last night and Shade gave me a spontaneous 'hug' and got paw prints all over my shirt. Maybe I should sleep with one eye open.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Maxy24 said:


> That's actually a really common myth about raw feeding, they taste blood and just go on a killing rampage, never heard it apply specifically to pit bulls though, sounds like the owners wary of his own dog. A lot of people also think if a dog tastes human flesh it'll start killing. We had a woman die and lie there for a few weeks, the pets started eating her. My friend figured they had to be put down because they had "tasted human flesh". Believe me, they know he difference between a living human they have to hunt down and a dead one rotting on the floor while they are starving to death.


i know of this common myth. sad, really.

but it was a good laugh


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I love when people say these things. There was one guy who swore that the dog ate a squirrel and is now blood thirsty and ended up attacking three other dogs... I uh... I think that is a bad excuse! If I get a cut and bleed, my dog will try to lick it.. yet I have never feared I would wake up and see my dog gnawing on my leg... but perhaps he is PLOTTING.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: ya.. great myth i love that one... especially when people are petting Tobi, and then they ask "wow he's so soft, what do you feed him?" and i say raw meats, mostly beef...

They back up... as if he's going to attack them, and they say, omg won't that make him mad tasting blood like that? :roll:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

@Chowder-Hey, you have blood thirsty chows, stick with them. I'm the one with the Blood Thirsty Rottweilers! Anymore I just grin and SMH. <LOLOL>


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

ha ha ha I nearly fell off me chair at that one ha ha. Such bollocks.
Yeah I must admit I do worry about Stanley my bloodthirsty greyhound creeping around the house in the night, he might get the munchies and decide to have a chomp on my daughter's leg (well she would be pretty tender). 
Actually when I take him to her school and the little kids crowd around him which he doesn't mind I say "yeah he LOVES the taste of small children" so far none of them have believed me yet!!!..............if they only knew what we feed him?????????????????????????


----------

